# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 16



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Happy  . Sending lots of   and   your way. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Me first!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know!!!   I couldnt sleep! 

Will pm you in a mo hun, need to ask you something!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats the drugs!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Katie and Nat


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Veng!!!

Just popping out girls!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls  I am here busy here today all the directors in our office   today.  

Nat how are you hun?

Katie/Veng/Nicole/JAG - morning girls

JAG - thanks for finding out about the aromatherapy hun, the rash has gone down this morning not sure if that's cause AF has shown up, will see how it goes and if it starts flaring up again I will go and get the mix done

Veng - AF buddies then, hope she is kind to you, mine is very painful, I normally have cramps but seem worse this time, hopefully a good sign that things are shutting down    What did the clinic say just to check in again next time?  Not long now hun


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi Lou 
my AF is not too bad just heavy today   
clinic just said if i could call on my CD 1 so they can find a match for me and that i should hear before sept and if i could ask when i call for CD1 in sept if i ve not heard anything by then and  not to worry theres a long list so hopefully i have no trouble getting matched .
glad to hear your rash has gone down


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I remember now Katie, going ga ga  

Veng its good they have asked you to keep in touch hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thats nice Katie, I won't be able to do that at work as not many people know about my tx but will do it when I get home in the evenings, I can't wait until friday now I hope I can start stimms


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

you have a really nice boss Katie 
Lou thats something to look forward too Friday wow you Lady's are moving along very nicely


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It will be your turn very soon Veng


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

good morning girlies how you all today
me ive got a virus an not feeling good at all !!
still waiting for blasted AF to arrive but wats new! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Vikki  sorry to hear your unwell hun, here is an af dance for you


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi 
Vikki i hope you get your AF soon


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No Katie you don't smell I have been working very hard this morning, can't you tell the Directors have all decended on us    Just having my lunch break so thought I better check in expecting lots of chat but hardly any, where is everybody??


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

sorry hunnies had to hit an run had to take my daughter to the orthordontist shes going to have a brace   i couldnt stop laughing awful mum i know but the dentist slapped the mould on to her teeth at the top an well if you had of been there it was funny ! lol
hows everyone feeling ?
katie bet you cant wait for your next scan?!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

katie im so excited for you soon your be pupo!!!    
shes 15 in 10 days but it did make me laugh i mean i was crying cos it made me laugh dentist must of thought i was a right bit** lol
shes got to have 4 teeth out yet ah bless she casn blame her dad he had a brace when he was younger!! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Vikki, wondered where you had gone.  

Katie - I am not getting my notification emails maybe nobody else is either and thats why the site is soo quiet


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

soz girls i was in chat xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

grr iam so mad with my self i have no self control Ive just eaten 2 packets of crisp  i was going to try and eat healthy these next 2 mths ready for IVF grrr.
Katie is that because of your nice new hot water bottle


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

what time is your scan tomorrow


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thats next monday   lets hope so


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies!

Katie - Good luck for tomorrow - Im sure it's all gonna be good news   Can't believe your EC is scheduled for Monday that's so close - so exciting!

Lou - Glad to hear you rash is going now, hope AF is letting up on you a bit thats prob why you needed those 2 bags of crisps - AF always makes me eat junk!  Ive had 2 sausage rolls and a mars bar today and I've no excuse for it - I'm rubbish !!

Nats - Hope your ok hun, up nice and early I see! Im gonna go check all the diarys in a bit to see how your all doing!

Vikki - You mean mummy , I bet you DD was less then impressed! Hope your feeling better soon and that AF gets her ass in to gear and shows up! 

Veng - So your gonna be starting in Sept - If I cant start this cycle then I will start DRing in Sept too!

Nicole - No news from my clinic today  and I have been so busy I didnt get chance to chase them either so I will do it tomorrow! How you feeling hun?

Shon - I hope you rscan went well today x

Anyone got any plans for this evening?  Im off to have chinese, as I work in spare time as a body shop at home consultant and our area manager is treating us all as we came second in our region for sales!  So my lovely Fertility Friends if any of you like and use the body shop I can give you all 20% off anything you want to order as long as you don't mind paying the £5 p&p and I can have it delivered to you all direct!  Just PM me if you want any further details!  The body butters are lush and good at keeping those stretch marks at bay and in August they are launching a brand new baby range which is exclusive to the at home team to begin with!  
Better go, need to get showered and wash, dry and straighten the mop!

Take care lovelies x x x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

JAG 
it was me who was eatting the junk food today not Lou     
i hope you get hold of your clinic tomorrow in joy your chinese i love chinese


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG So sorry Lou!!!! 
You lot shouldn't write to smuch then I wouldn't rush when reading then replying   x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

JAG I love crisps but have kept away from them trying to be healthy, I am due to go out on a hen night Saturday well said I would pop to the local for a quick OJ before they disappear into town and might treat myself to a bag then seen as though they will all be on vodkas etc

Katie come on girl get back to work and let us know how those follies are doing

Nat - one more sleep hun       

Veng - morning hun 

Vikki/Nicole - how are you both?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Lou, 
How are you? Is your AF ok? Not much worse then normal or nothing?? Mine didn't arrive y'day so for the 1st time EVER it has not been hang on time! It's got plenty of time to come though.

Katie - Hope your scan went ok... Logged on to see your news.

Nat - How are you today? You are doing soooo well only 1 more sleep to go....Unless you have caved already?

Hayley - Naughty of your clinic to not call you  It is sooo annoying! Call them again hun every hour if you have to and just explain all you want is an update! Is that sooo much to ask??!!!

Vikki - Hope your not too poorly! Roll on AF hey?!

Shon - Hope your ok too.... & your follies are growing nice and big!

Sorry i didn't logg in y'day i was at my mum's helping her strip her hallway she moved into a new house last month and front room/hall is woodchip! OMG it's awful! We did the front room before she moved in which was a night mare... But the hallway was even worse.. It must of been painted 100 times before hand.. I am here today too just finishing a little bit off.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole was wondering where you were yesterday hun,   my AF is fine now it was very painful I do normally get crampy pains but this time it was worse but not heavier than normal, just hope I can start stimms Friday, I am starting to feel very tired went to bed last night at 9am and still didn't want to get up at 7am this morning and my brain is starting to feel like scrambled egg  

How are your jabs going?  Here is an AF dance for you hun                get your best white knickers on hun and she will be along shortly!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie that's excellent news with your follies hun.

Tell that boss if yours if he wishes to discriminate the you will take him to the cleaners  I think you should definately have 2 weeks off sick if only to spite him


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - Good news on your follie scan, Bugger your boss! surely your gonna get a sick note anyway? so not treally much he can do... At least you were honest in telling him/them about IVF so he should be thankful. Stuff him, Don't worry about it, You can obviously self cert for your EC and book an appointment in at your GP's for 1-2 after EC to get your sick note for the 1-2 weeks your gonna have off, unless your clinic do sign off's? then you don't need to worry. Just forget about it you don't need the extra stress for no reason.  

Lou - Thanks for the dance.. I am sure you will starting stimms on Friday   I too am really really tired it gets to 9pm and i am shattered falling asleep on DP on the sofa, My words get all jumbled too when i try and talk to him late on in the evening because of being sooo tired.. I am always hot but no flushes as such yet.

Better go do another round of stripping!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No way print it out and keep it Katie in case you need to use it against him, I work in HR and you could actually get him done for that you know

I would be really pleased with your follies hun, just get them growing a bit more hun but you should have lots


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Katie - He is discriminating against you !!! Just email back and calmly state "I am currently going through IVF treatment. I am doing my best to carry on working as normal - but if you continue to stress me out you are going to leave me no other alternative but to go to my GP and get signed off. This is a very delicate procedure/treatment plan and I will not be stressed out over this."

You could follow it up with " You're a F**king T*sser" .... but not too sure that would be best hun !!!

Follies sound great hun.  Looks as though EC will be Monday for both of us hun !!!! 

Lou - hoping that you start Stimms Friday hun!!! I'm sure that you will. 

Nicole - How are you hun. Good luck with AF arriving - praying for you hun ! Don't do too much decorating hun - take it easy !

Well, have 10 follies on each side - so 20 in total all roughly 15mm and lining 9mm. They were really pleased and have dropped my dosage from 150 to 112.5 for the next few days. Starting to feel shattered now though .... want to be on my sofa !!!

XXX


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG Katie i can't believe your boss  just get a sick note .
hope you can start Friday Lou  
Nat one more sleep how exciting lots of baby dust for you 
Shon,Hayley,Vikki,Nicole i hope your all doing well


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Shon thats great news, lots of follies ready for EC Monday then with Katie


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Lou !!! Yeah really please with the news - but am in quite alot of pain - not nasty pain - just uncomfy pain IYKWIM !!! 

They wanted to bring forwards to Mondya as I have responded so well. Lets hope that there are actually eggs in the follicles ?!?!?! Fingers crossed.

Hi Veng and everyone else.

Just going home now to have a bite to eat - famished !!!! 

Keep strong Katie and don't let him get you down. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

SHon it will all be fine and you can compare notes with Katie which will be so good for you both


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie don't blame you for being angry hun, your boss is a total w*****!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I would seriously think about getting some time off as the last thing you need hun is all this stress from that t**t, I can't believe he even did that, I would have walked out and gone home by now so well done for still being there.  

ON a positive note is Scott getting excited about the forthcoming EC?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless him he is only looking out for your my DH would be exactly the same


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I would still keep the email hun and if you feel its getting too much sign off sick hun, this tx is worth more than anything so you don't need the stress


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Am back now girlies - lovely Roast Chicken Sandwich - just wanted to check up on DH and Dad really - make sure that they were busy decorating !! ha ha ha

Katie - honestly hun - I have had it all from my bosses here. You are not alone. Try not to get into any one to one Chit chat's about it - as if anything further discriminatory is said it will be his word against yours. Try and keep it all in writting. What is your plan for the coming weeks? Are you getting signed off? I would do it sooner rather than later hun. It doesn't matter whether they know about treatment or not - if your Dr. has signed you off then that is that. 

Re the scan - yes - my left ovary was apparently hiding - but he found it in the end - that was painful. Don't panic too much if you start getting really bloated now, 150 every day has resulted in me already looking 4 months pg !!! 

Easter Monday 2 it is then !!!! I can't wait. Are you planning on going to blasts or are you having a 3 day transfer? 

Lou - it is all go for you then - hopefully stimms on Friday !!!! You will suddenly feel much better after a few days of stimms - almost "back to normal" ! 

My DH was so angry when all of this work stuff kicked off. 

My advice would be Don't stress - these things sort themselves out - I promise you. It is not worth upsetting your treatment and all of your hard work - IVF is what it is and your HR department will know about all of the press that IVF and the law around it has had - he won't be able to get away with treating you this way - speak to HR maybe. As soon as you mention sexual discrimination they will be bending over backwards to help you !!!!

Shon x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope so Shon I am really starting to feel ga ga and I am going swimming on Saturday with my Brother and Nephew (12months old) not sure I can handle the responsibility with my scrambled egg brains LOL

I have had no problems with my work but as I work in the HR department for the HR Manager I am fully aware what I am entitled too and so they know they can't pull any fast ones and so they have been more than nice with everything 

Katie I will miss you from Monday, make sure you text me along the way xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie it will very 'oh so quiet, shh, shhh....    well I guess it will give me chance to get caught up at work before I am off for 4 weeks yipeeeeeee


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not in a bad way, my HR manager keeps trying to get me to scan all the filing in before I go on on IVF and then hols so she can find everything lazy  but I keep putting it off cause it is such a boring job LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL Dh has just rang me and can pick me up from work yeeaaahhh as I have no car at the moment, but he is working Friday so I have no transport to get to work, leave work to the clinic, back to work from the clinic oh well it will take me all day might take advantage and go shopping


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

  katie - Good that your boss said sorry, But keep all the stuff 'just in case'.. Off from monday, with no PC    It will be quiet on here   I will be out and about for the next 2-3 weeks aswell doing that training thing that i have to do so i won't be on much either... I know you will keep us updated by text about number of eggs/Ferts etc. 

 Louise - Scanning/Photocopying... Such a boring job your right! I used to have to scan in all my finance docs every Friday afternoon and its such a snooze job! Good for you that DP can get you from work... if the rain is the same as here i wouldn't wanna be making my own way.

 Shon - Glad you are ok... Those follies sound fab! How great to be bring EC forward... I'm sure you will have plenty of eggs in those babies! 

 Hayley - Hope you heard from the clinic today?..   

 Veng/Vikki hope your ok.

Well we have finally finished the stripping and i have then just drove the 45 mile trip back home in the pouring rain on the M6... GREAT! I hate the M6.. The other day on my way home from my mums there was a 7-8 car pile up on the other side... I checked all the car's just to make sure it wasn't DP as he is up and down the M6 all day going around stores etc. He is off to London for 2 days from tomorrow so i am home alone with the dog's.. Cooking for 1? I don't think so! Take away for me lol!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole well done for the striping wood chip is awful and I think the M6 might be even worse so well done for all that, Mmmm take away sounds good   we have steak and veg tonight trying to be healthy and get my bowles working as slightly constipated  

Katie yeah PUPO I love your ticker, I can't wait to get one myself....

Right I am off shortly as Dh will be here at 3.30pm so have a good night girls 

Natalie -  for tomorrow hun I really hope you get knocked out in surprise with a  hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been to Tesco and brought a cooked chicken.. YUM! Thought i'd treat DP to a home cooked meal before he goes away. When he's in London he hardly eats as they go to posh restaurants and he's more of a "Mixed Grill" eater   & then i'll be eating take away for 2 days  

Bye Lou - Have a nice evening.x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm gonna shoot off now ladies... Need to make a start on cleaning the kitchen.. I'm sure you can imagine 2 dog's and the pouring rain what it might look like.. We have paving so not muddy but just wet and horrible! 
I'll prob be online later as DP's kids will be here so i will no doubt be on my own with my laptop watching BB


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Katie - I've just Pm'd you my mobile number so we can keep in touch next week.

Nicole - bless you for helping your mum - mind you my dad and mum are helping us decorate ready to sell. It's nice when all of the family chip in and help one and another. 

This rain is getting on my wick .... there are rumours that this is the end of summer !! Can't be true surely - I was hoping the 2ww would be filled with days laying in the sun reading - fingers crossed it is or it will be a very boring 2ww for us all - that's for sure !!! 

I am pleased with my Follies - over the moon - but I am frightened to get too over excited incase something goes worng from here - just got to keep positive - but realistic also. 

Glad that they have brought it all forwards to Monday though - Me and Katie can be EC sisters !!! ha ha ha 

Not too much longer now and we will be PUPO !!!! 

Good luck Natalie for tomorrow hun - will be thinking of you !!!!!  

Shon x


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

40 eggs would be marvellous - I reckon we won't be far off !!! 

Seems to have gone so quick though doesn't it !!! Can not believe that you and are are here at this point already !!!! 

Just hoping that all the follies grow for us both. Feet up everynight with hot water bottle and lots of milk and water !!!!!!

I'm praying for sunshine for us - if not it will be a bit dull - but we will be PUPO so I'm sure it won't matter that much !!!!!!! Got your number will deff keep in touch xx

xxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just keep thinking positive hun for us both !!! We actually could be PG in 3 weeks - after all of this time. I'm praying every night - I'm not a religious person - but at times like these .... !!!!! DH thinks I've gone mad ! 

I'm just clearing up all of the last bits of work as Friday is my scan and then it's all go - so I won't be in for the next 3 weeks !!!! 

That's a good feeling I tell ya !!! Are you just gonna surprise boss with a sick cert then


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

feeling rubbish!!!  
Nicole - I rang the clinic and was put through to my egg share nurse who said 'I needed to speak to you but can I ring you back in a couple of minutes' which was fine and I got really excited and burst into tears as I felt so happy as surely if she needed to speak to me it was about a date................ wrong! (she obviously just meant she needed to call me back )
They haven't managed to find a recipient yet as apparently the first couple on the list have either changed there minds or got pregnant some other way, and they are waiting to hear back from other people - they give each person a week to make a decision and get back to them!  Doesn't look like i'm gonna be starting this cycle !  Also had a crappy group at the end of the day - teen parents, one of the girls has just imformed us she had a termination and Im really not judging her for doing it as I truly believe it's a personal choice but it just pulls at my heart and highlights my failure to concieve, DP is away in tunbridge-wells till the end of the week so I too Nicole have just had take away (egg fried rice, chips and curry sauce!) and I am now sat on the sofa with a face like a slapped ****! I also think i've put on about half a stone recently, have eaten so badly, why doesn't stress take my appetite away?
Ok enough about me!

Katie - I nearly choked on my chip when I read what your boss did, that's so unfair and you've definatly done the right thing keeping a copy!  Scan sounded good, how strange you and shon will be having EC same day!  

Lou - 4 weeks off work sounds bliss - I haven't scheduled any time off but should do - my last lot of AL was april and can't book any till at least sept as we got so much going on at work, it's weird as I don't feel bad about taking time off for tx (not that it look slike i'll need to just yet) but feel bad trying to book leave  when were so busy!

Nat - Good luck for tomorrow x x x x x x x x x x x x x x

Shon - Glad everything is going great for you!

Veng - Hey hun - hows the munchies been today ? 

Really hope weather cheers up as I have my first outdoor play event to do on Friday, its been p***ing down all day  - so much in fact I can't even get my dog to go outside for a pee!

x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening hayley, 
     for you hun... That is exactly what happened to me but i still managed to cycle that same month, The next receiptant they found didn't have a period so they didn't need to match any cycles.. So you never know. Fingers crossed hey?

I know what you mean about the dog's not going out for a pee, 1 of my dog's Lilly has refused to go out all day.... I have only just managed to get her to go out and that was only because she needed a number 2 else she wouldn't of then either! My other dog on th eother hand is a freak! She loves the rain and is hard to get her back in after you let her out, She's like a kid slashing around and drinking the rain off the floor  . I had a Chinese the other night the exact same as yourself but with some chicken balls... I too wish loosing my appetite was one of these side effects maybe instead of this awful head ache i have at the minute   DP is downstairs playing on the Wii with his kids and if they don't stop shouting i am going to go and drop kick them


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Hayley  oh Hun   i really hope you get a match soon  i had a letter from clinic today getting my hopes up thinking it was a match it was just a letter about our appointment we just had nothing exciting .
it must be hard at times being around so many pregnant Lady's  
i have really bad Munch's at the moment its driving me nuts as soon as i tell myself i want to eat healthily i can't stop thinking about junk food  i tell hubby its cos i am on   
hi Nicole 
don't you like playing with the wii i am crap at computer games maybe thats why i don't like playing them


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Veng - I love the Wii i play it all the time but not when my head feels like it is going to explode


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

BFN again girls...  

I am guttted to say the least, I feel such a failure.... Starting to think it will never work

Natalie xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh Nat   , Im so upset for you , I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better hun so just try and take care of yourself - thinking of you lots!
Lots of love Hayley x x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh Natalie Babe, I am sooo sorry   I have been thinking about you since the early hours as i was woken at 3am with really bad AF and have not been able to go back to sleep I have been logging in every half hour to see if you posted... Is DH off with you today?? i am so gutted for you i really am i shed a tear when i read your post... Please do not feel like a failure, You are far from it you are a inspiration to probably a lot of women. You will get there do not give up the fight for your dream.xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie so sorry hun    as Nicole and Hayley say don't feel a failure you have been a rock to me and many others


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks girls.... Still gutted, but it hurts less then last time. Got my follow up on the 29th of September..... Yes a fair way away, I am in NO rush to start anytime soon.... Going to enjoy the rest of 2008 and start again fresh in 2009.... I will be egg sharing again, so wont be leaving you! (you dont get rid of me that easy!   )

Good luck to Lou, Katie and Shon with your scans.... And Nicole..... Hope the DR isnt to bad.... It does get to you after a while, I remember well..

JAG... Any news on when you will be starting??

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie thanks hun, you can't leave us your our fountain of knowledge


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie very selfish  that cousin thats all I can say really, here we are trying our best to eat correctly and preparing our bodies and then you get people like that, oh don't get me started  

I am excited about tomorrow I am also very nervous, I really hope I can start stimms but also me and DH were trying to look towards our holiday last night and it upset me to think I will know the outcome of the IVF I can't help be positive one minute and negative the next, think I am in need of some happy hormones.  Really hope we all get some good news soon


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know Katie its just hard isn't it.  Yes Scott's cousin does need a talking too, my MIL thinks its ok to drink and said she drank all through all her pg's so I can understand the frustration hun.  How are you feeling today, are those ovaries getting sore?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

katie thats gr8 news about your follies hunxxxx   
hi lou hows you 
thought i`d pop in b4 i go clinic for a scan cant be bothered really its stupid just to see if my af is on the way!!!
i konw it is im really got bad pmt an feel like beating someone up! lol
really feeling down today  
hope you all have a good day though 
lots of love vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki hey hun, I am fine thanks well need some hormones back, starting to feel very low and tired, hope your scan goes well and you can pop back afterwards to update us


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Poor Scott, what is your address and I will send him a blow up substitute LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I was only joking hun    Not seen the programme when,what side is it normally on could do with a laugh


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - Glad you are feeling a little better.... Time will give you what you deserve.... Life is unfair hey?

Katie - Poor scott, I must say DP was talking about this last night and was getting 'worried'

Lou - I bet you are excited about tomorrow, Good luck.

Vikki - Hope your scan goes well.

I am going to stay off the forum today girls because i am in a really bad mood! & i mean really bad! I am sooo tired I have a awful head ache, belly ache & heart ache! Me a DP had a masive row last night because of his son! It's a really long story but i went to bed at 1:30 then got the really bad AF pains so have had NO sleep! I am going back to bed hopefully i will wake up in a better mood.

Is it really bad that i hate his son sooo much that i would not care one bit if i never clapped eyes on hm ever again! He is a nasty piece of work and has done some nasty things to me in the past but last night called me a Silly Sl*g! I flew off the handle big time! Basically because DP had to be on a train at 6:50 this morning he had told them that they would need to be dropped off at 6am back at home. When they get here he started with his attitude telling DP he wasn't going back home because he was not getting the bs to school that DP has a duty to take him to school on a Thursday, He told him he'd have to cancel London because he is more important They had a little row L basically giving DP the big "I am" Throws the "you left us for her card" This was at 12 midnight and he refused to get off DP laptop and told mark he'd throw it at the wall if he didn't leave him so i did no more then go turn the wifi off and shouted downstairs for him to grow up and that DP was getting on that train tomorrow and he was going home in the morning to that i got the "Shut up you Silly ****" DP flew off the handle L stormed out so DP was out chacing him untill 1am and finally took him back home... I cannot stress how much i hate the kid!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Nicole I am so sorry hun, your Step son sounds awful, you really don;t need this stress now hun, get yourself back into bed and I am sure you will feel better after that


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Awful doesn't quite fit the bill lou - I totally understand that he may of had it drilled into him that DP left them for me and i understand he will alwas have some resentment towards me for that but i am sick of him! If it was the case i could understand but it's not. I met DP after he had found out his then wife had been having a 5 year affair (about 3 months after) Then when we got together she hated it and tried EVERYTHING she could to split us up and constantly tried to make him go back home he was not having any of it. So she drummed it into the kids that he left them for me and she wanted him to go home but he didn't want to. what really annoys me is that they live with his man now who split up their family and are nice as pie to him it really hacks me off!

I honestly never thought you could hate someone as much as i do him but i could honestly sit here for hours and reel of lots of things he has done... Including getting a old photo of mine of of one of my photo boxes "me and a ex kissing" Telling DP that one of his mums friends seen us in a club that week before... Stupid kid the date was on the back   Seriously though he was wrecked our last 3 xmas's and i am seriously doubting as to whether i want my child around him.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am guessing he is a teenager?  What does your DP say about it all, does he give in all the time?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

He's at the wonderful age of 15, Nearly 16. Yes DP gives in everytime with the "he's my son" & defends him staright after. Even after the **** comment last night i got the " he was sticking up for me comment " That makes it ok then?! I think not!! DP doesn't even know if he's his son and i dislike him that much i'd love it to come out that he wasn't.. Just for my own benefit to that my child would not be related to him... Thats really low i know, But he is always causing trouble and i am loosing patients BIG TIME! I am selling his XBOX on ebay today, Why should he have rewards for being such a little git! He really has chosen the wrong time to kick off this time!


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies!!!

Natalie - Ditto Katies comment - i am so so very sorry for you and DH. There isn't anything anyone can say to make you feel better. I really hope that you get some fantastic luck sometime soon. Thinking of you.    

Katie - I've just been sprinkled in all the baby dust that you sent me hun. Thank you very much. Looking forwards to Easter?? xxx

Lou - Good luck for tomorrow  - you will be fine. Will DH and yourself be on hols for OTD then You will feel so much better once the hormones come back - well I did anyway. But very tired now. my body has had enough I think !!!

Nicole - I feel so sorry for you, he sounds horrid. Have a lovely sleep and rest up. You don't need the stress. Keep calm and try and be out next time he is over !!!! xxx

Well, I just had a follow up meeting with Occ Health and they have written a strongly worded letter to my boss stating that I should not be taking time off for ICSI as Annual Leave, it is a procedure that is available on the NHS and should not be treated as though I am having Cosmetic Surgery. He chucked in a few lines regarding Disability Discrimination (due to my having ENDO) and Sexual Discrimination .... I am now waiting to find out if DR will sign me off for the next three weeks. DH is then going to drop the lovely little sick cert in ... he he he - she is going to have an eppie !!!!  She doesn't like men standing to her let alone women. She has barely spoken to me since the last meeting about this 7 weeks ago ... my case has also pushed Southend Hospital into looking into developing and infertility treament policy. So I am really quite chuffed. 

Will let you know if I get the cert. I am so glad that I am not going to be here when she gets the letter from Occ Health.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Nicole, sorry he is a little git hun, but try not to let it come between you and DP especially at this crucial time, I just don't want you to have anymore stress than you already have and so will DP kick off if you sell his Xbox i.e. is it worth the hassle if he defends him all the time?

Shon that is great news about work, so glad they have done something about it.  Depending on when we have ET we could well be on holiday for OTD, we will have to wait and see


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm going to bed   might pop back later.xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I know it would be the best holiday ever wouldn't it, I really hope it will be      really starting to doubt it all though    Need to start stimms tomorrow and then I will be happy again.  I have noticed this morning I only have needles enough for morning jabs until Monday hope clinic can give me some tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I think I am just in need of some hormones feel so   today.  DH rang me earlier and he was so sweet and I ended up with tears in my eyes, I think maybe this d/regging has effected me more than I had realised


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

They can but then when you feel   it can start you off   can't it.  God this week is dragging, so slow cause I want it to be tomorrow so I can see if I can go to next stage


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

To be honest I can't believe I have done 17 days of d/reg but I guess cause I am waiting for the appt tomorrow it is dragging cause I am anxious about the stimms, can;t believe Monday is EC for you and SHon


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you having sedation Monday then?


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

afternoon my lovlies,

Lou - cheer up chick - as Katie said, it goes soooo fast once you start your stimms. It really has whizzed by. I promise you that you will feel a zillion times better tomorrow. It was like I was walking on air. I was sooo pleased and my mood just lifted almost instantly. One more day hun.

Katie - so we are having a last scan on the same day as well !!! That's brill. Good news for both of us little Easter Monday chicks hopefully !! My appt is at 12.30pm what time are you in? I'm not in work tomorrow either - so that is it from me !!! Brilliant Stuff. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is going to be sooo p*ssed withthe sick note as I had already agreed to taking it as AL but what Occ Health says goes in the NHS - so what can I say !!!!! Silly cow - she wants to realise that I am a human being - not a number and I won't take being treated like a piece of s*t laying down !!!! 

Every meeting that I have had with her over the past 3 weeks she has ended up cancelling. I think that HR have advised her that "someone" is persuing a sexual discrimination case" and obviously not to have 1:1's with me .... maybe I'm being paranoid - but hey ho, I will be PG when I come back and she won't try this sh*t with me then or I really will take them to the cleaners !!!! 

Huh .... well, feel a bit better now - good old rant has sorted me out !!!!! 

Nicole, hope that you are sleeping well honey. Don't give him what he wants - and that is causing trouble between you and DP. Got to be cleverer than that. Nice as pie usually does the trick if you can manage it !! 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Shon I know your right honey, thanks I am sure I will be fine very soon      You must feel like the cat that got the cream with your work situation now that tables have turned LOL serves her right  

Oh sleep..... think I might go for a snooze when I get back from work at 4pm


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie   god your going to be spaced out, I am having GA for my EC thank god


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry confused - my appt tomoz is 12.30 - don't know what time I'm in on Monday yet, find out tomorrow. Will let you know. xxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

i don't know if I'm having Sedation or GA .... hmmmm will find out tomoz I spose.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I must say I am so glad to be having GA, but on a plus side you will have lots of lovely sleep Sunday night, I am sure you will be fine xx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

I do feel like the cat that got the cream - but I know that she is going to make my life a missery once I am back - so I have to brace myself for the storm when i return. but hopefully i will be on   due to PG so I won't care.

Quick Question for you both though. My GP makes you self cert for the first seven days of sickness - how do you get a cert for the full three/two weeks? What are you girls saying for your DR's to sign you off from Monday


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

FIRST OF ALL I`D JUST LIKE TO APOLIGISE TO NATALIE FOR MISSING YOUR POST ON HERE 
NATALIE IM SO SORRY FOR YOUR BFN   I CAN IMAGINE HOW YOUR FEELING AN  SENDING ALL MY LOVE TO YOU AN YOUR PARTNER XXX
BIG HI TO EVERYONE WENT FOR SCAN GOT TOLD EXACTLY WAT I ALREADY KNOW - YES IM DUE ON LOL WAT A WASTED TRIP THAT WAS LOL
KATIE EC ISNT BAD AT ALL HUN XX YOU DONT NEED GA YOUR BE FINE X
VIKX


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol katie its al ova b4 you know it x an the best bit is when they tell you how many eggies you got its like easter x lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

shon1982 said:


> I do feel like the cat that got the cream - but I know that she is going to make my life a missery once I am back - so I have to brace myself for the storm when i return. but hopefully i will be on  due to PG so I won't care.
> 
> Quick Question for you both though. My GP makes you self cert for the first seven days of sickness - how do you get a cert for the full three/two weeks? What are you girls saying for your DR's to sign you off from Monday


My consultant just told me I need to be off and so will sign me off.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
    I am back after a little sleep feel a little better but still wacked! Could of stayed in bed but i wouldn't of slept tonight. Still got a really really bad headache!! Only on day 10   Please tell me it gets better in week 3?? But by the sounds of you lou i'll be an emotional wreck... Managed to keep them intact at the mminute and its probably a good idea that DP is not here as i don't think i could do anymore arguments. The way the dates work out it is better for me to DR untill the 25th but i can't help but think about calling them and asking them to check on me now i have started AF (one of the girls at the clinic did so and they did) Maybe i'll feel better after the 10th injection Hopefully otherwise i think i might kill someone     

Shon - I've tried the nicey nice for the past 3 years and it gets me nowhere... I just don't speak to them when they are here i go upstairs into the front room and watch TV with my laptop on Wednesday nights & they sit in the other front room down stairs on their Xbox/Wii and when the come at the weekend i try to be out, We have a silent agreement just not to cross paths thats how bad it is.

I have packed away the xbox and have decided they are banned from it for a month   I've left the Wii because i sometimes play it but will move the controllers when they come round. I hae also put a password on my Wifi so he cannot go on that untill he learns to behave, DP will no doubt have a fit but its my house too and i won't be spoken to like that from a 15 year old child.

Thats that... Rant over  

Katie/Shon - The time has flown by since you's started and egg collection Monday is rediculas (in a good way) We really need some positive news so no pressure now  

Louise - I am sure you are ready for stims hun, Are you having a scan or just a test like Katie did? I was told a scan (i think)


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nicole - Okay hun, it was just a thought - skip right through to page 99 of Shons Advice book and go straight to the last resort and put cat poo under the little gits pillow !!! ha ha ha !!! It must be awful for you. I really do feel for you. Keep smiling though  - when you get your BFp it may shake them up a bit in behaving themselves. Oh I don't know - what is wrong with some people !

Well ladies I am going to be chipping off home soon, so i will wish you all luck for tomorrow - and will no doubt speak tom/over weekend.

Love to you all,

Shon xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Shon! Might try that one  Good luck tomorrow.x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole glad you are feeling better after your sleep hun, I am having scan and bloods tomorrow I think, will see that reminds me need to tidy my lady garden tonight LOL  I think you are right to do what you have the the xbox and wii.  With regards to your dates could you start earlier?  If so ring the clinic, or even just for peace of mind ring the clinc and see what they say, what dose are you on hun?

SHon  for tomorrow


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me butting in - Leicesterlou has recommended this area to me as we have made a decision to go down the IVF egg sharing route. I have already had 2 medicated IUI's and just feel that this option will be much better for us rather than having another IUI. 

So I am really just looking for all kinds of advice and information and Lou says that you are all lovely

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome Nicksy, I am sure the girls will welcome you hun  

Right I am off home have a good night girls 

Nicole - hope you and DP don't argue tonight

Katie - not long now hun

Shon -  for your scan tomorrow

Natalie - Hope you enjoy a large glass of vino tonight with DH     

JAG/Vikki - catch up tomorrow girls


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Lou if I don't speak to you before!      to you xx

 from me


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie sorry I didn't realise you had a scan tomorrow too what time??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - You are soooo funny  

Lou - I dunno if i could call them i am on 0.5...? Date wise it would be a littel easier to be kept the way it is but i don't think i can stand this head ache! I have singlasses on


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Katie, 

Thanks for the warm welcome!  

I have been buggin Lou all day with questions, so don't have any at the moment.  Don't worry though I am sure I will think of another one soon  

xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I missed loads of posts   

Nicksy - Welcome hun, Hope you are ok... Yes we're all lovely.. Excuse my rant today... Having a 'off' day   what stage are you at now? Have ou been for a consult or anything?x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> Nicksy - Ignore Nicole - shes always like this


This is true! Just lately i feel like killing anyone   

Katie- When you started stimms did you start to feel a little normal again? What dose were you on while DR-ing?

I cannot believe it's 4pm! I am still in bed  I have not even eaten  Had No Zita west's or nothing....


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Nicole - Thanks for the welcome hun!

No, we haven't been for the cons yet.  Me and DH only made the decision to go down this route last night.  I have emailed the clinic but not heard anything back yet.  If I haven't heard by tomorrow, I will give them a ring. 

What stage are you all at then?

xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> I feel worse if you want me to be honest -


Ooohhh Lord Nooooooooooooooo!!! 

Nicky - I am 10 days into treatment i am down regulating. I went for my first Egg Share consult on the 17th April and started treatment 1st July my partner needed to have a Sperm retrieval within that time frame though aswell but it didn't hold things up as some of the test take a while to come back. I went and had mine & DP's done at our GP's to save a little time as we had to wait 3 weeks for a consult date. I think 3 months is a realistic time frame to get started after your first consult... It's a time thing this egg sharing and if it's taught me 1 things its that i need to be patient... 1 thing that was missed out on me when created  You have probably had some of the test done already though? Are you doing egg share at the same clinic as your IUI or changing? I think about £1000 is average price for egg share if you don't need ICSI my clinic was £800 for egg share with IVF or £1250 egg share with ICSI our consult and tests/scans was £290.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

P.s i am so jelous of all these Holiday tickers


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Nicole - I have had a lot of the tests done but as I found out on another board I will probably need these repeating.  We are having to move clinics as the one that we had been going to do not do IVF with egg share.  I think the price is about £500 with all the drugs so thats not too bad!!

I am just wondering if when we go for the consultation, whether there will be other add ons.  Why do they recommend ICSI to some patients?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

We needed ICSI because of DP's sperm if your DH's sperm count is fine then you won't need ICSI. We have not had any extra costs added...Yet! We have been told the only extra costs now will be if we need extra drugs after the standard dose but these are only if you dont respond that well. Also if you get enough eggs and you want to go for blasts (a 5 days transfer) some clinics charge extra mine don't up i think some do.

I am going to get something to eat... I will catch you's tomorrow. Katie - All the best for tomorrow.xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone 
just popping in to say hi as i am at my mums 
blimey Nicole DP son is a nightmare i have two girls from first marriage and my girls know if they are rude to ex of anyone they will be punished by me i will not stand for them to be rude to anyone  :sounds like they are playing your DP and ex .poor you  
hi Katie/shon good luck with your scans tomorrow  
Nat i am soo sorry    
hi nicksy welcome its can get busy here so i hope you can keep up  we are chatter boxes lol
hi Vikki ,Hayley,Lou and everyone


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Busy day on here I see - just finished reading it all and i'm exhausted 

DP is still away so I got the girls coming round in a mo for dinner, making roasted vegetables, chicken stuffed with white stiliton and apricots wrapped in parma ham and potato's with cream cheese and pesto! So just a fairly quick one from me...........

So Good Luck Katie and Shon with scans tomorrow x

Good luck Lou for stims tomorrow x

 Nicole for all your troubles........ little blo*** git! Loving all the revenge ideas too, next time he's round slip some laxitives into his food! He has no right to talk to you like that hun! x

Hello Veng and Viks x

Nicksey hello and welcome x 

Nats   still in my thoughts hun x x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well very quiet without you girls    Katie hope your in soon with good news, Shon good luck for later.

Nat how you today hun?

Everybody else good morning and thank god its Friday yipeeeeee


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lou  
good luck Katie/shon with your scans


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey vengm how are you honey?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie oh dear so how many follies do you have in total now then??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Katie that is a fab amount hun, they are the professionals just think you will have lots of big juicy eggs, I know it must be frustrating but maybe best to wait are you going for another scan Monday?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Katie 25   blimey thats great ! i know you don't want to wait one more week it might go bye faster than you think if you have a scan wed you might be bumped up early than Friday? think positive your doing lovely  
hi Lou iam doing good i am off shopping with my mum so i will catch you all later


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie come on PMA honey, I am starting to feel s***t on these drugs can't stop feeling tired no matter how much sleep I have, got to go to the clinic now, catch you all later.

Veng enjoy your shopping x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies...

Katie... Oh Hun, 25 follies   I cant understand that you clinic would be worried.... No one wants OHSS.... Just make sure you drink liters of water everyday!!! 

Lou... Good luck.

Nicole.. How are you today hun, I see you had quite a bad day yesterday.

Nick... Welcome to the thread hun, good luck with your ES journey.

AS for me, my eyes are swollen, I havent cried so much since last year... When if failed again   We went to the cinema yesterday just to take our mind of things... Which helped... Got a phone call form my cousin telling me she is 12 weeks pregnant, she had had her scan and she is so happy.... To say I was gutted is a understatment... Then a work friend thought she would text me telling me she had a scan and she is having a boy! 

Natalie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I have been for my bloods and scan and all is looking fine, I don't start my Puregon tonight though but 16th July and I now have all my scans and even egg collection booked which I have listed in my diary.

This means I will be testing whilst in Bulgaria   god I hope I get my BFP so we can all celebrate on holiday

I also have a hair appointment booked for 9am 2nd August do you think I am ok to still go and have my hair coloured, I would be wouldn't I

Well this is not exactly how I planned it but hey ho nothing ever is, so onwards and upwards as they say and roll on Wednesday so I can have some hormones back.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies.

  Katie - Bummer about EC being delayed but think of all those nice Follies that they want to grow stronger into eggs = better chance for you.   Is today still going to be your last day at work then?

  Lou - Fab news hunni.. How far into your hliday will you be when you test?

 Nat - You must be feeling really low, It's understandable hun. Poor you with all those PG people aswell   I don't know how i'd cope  

Now i am really sorry for this next post but i need some help its going to be graphic so look away if you want..........................

I woke up this morning in a massive pool of blood! Had a XXL Night time bad on with really tight pants as i knew this AF migt be heavy but my god! I can't cope... My bed was covered... & i mean covered the patch was about 20cm all round and the pad was drenched. Baring in mind i didn't go to bed untill 1am and i woke up like this at 5am. I had a really big clot when i woke up at 5am in the loo about the size of a 5p Is this mormal? 
and So this morning i have had to go into town to go to the bank etc got out my car at 9:30am and back in it at 11:15 and just got home i am covered and drenched again, I thought as i was going out i'd try a 'heavy' tampon as it was only a couple of hours! Again Pants and trousers covers i can only be greatful i had black ones on! Went to clear up and again another clot type thing dropped into the toilet pan...Should this be happening?    I am in soooo much pain and my head again is feeling like it is about to explode!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole this is obviously not normal for you hun, I would call the clinic

I will be 1 week into my 2 week


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

The nurse did tell me it was going to be heavy lou... But i didn't for 1 minute this this bad.... How all you's are coping at work i have no idea! When i stand it just feels like a pint of blood has gooshed out (sorry  )


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole I was told my AF would be the same and it was hun I started Monday not heavy and have finished this morning enough to have the dildo cam at the clinic, surely its not right you will be drained loosing that much xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Katie - Thats made me feel a little better! I have never seen anything like it in my life! I do not get heavy period they have always been very very very light... more like spotting then anything.
It's this head! Again i am confined to the house with the curtains closed i have one of DP's Ties tied around my head at the minute with sun glasses on! Cannot put the TV on cuz it's too noisey my only great thing is that i have a super Laptop with power reduction and have changed the power to low meaning my screen goes back & white! I have had 6 500mg paracetmol already today    They are not working


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Pint Glass   I need a Half a Yard Glass at the minute  

It's gross! I am sooo glad DP wasn't in bed with me last night! How embarrasing if he woke up covered too   I've scrubbed and scrubbed my matress too but that's never going to come out! Cost us £400 aswell only a year ago... He's gonna have a fit


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole you can't help it hun, just buy a matress prtector to put over it hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Leicesterlou said:


> Nicole you can't help it hun, just buy a matress prtector to put over it hun


Good idea Lou - I think i have one somewhere... Why oh why did i not think to put it on! Silly Moo! 

Katie - Did you say if you were still finishing work today?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole your mind is too busy with IVF stuff to think about anything else hun     You best get some iron down your neck spinach etc or your going to become very pale...

Katie - poor you having such heavy af all those years


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Katie what are we going to do without you hun      

I was thinking I might take off from 28th July for 2 weeks then then I go on  on 8th August but will see how I go


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Geeze Lou - More iron? I have been taking my iron pills not had any Zita West pills today because i think i will throw up if a boak with them  

Katie - Sounds like a plan mate.... I have loads to do and i have done nothing for 3 days  

I am gonna go have a lie down see if i can shift this head  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie PMA       god I will be lost without you hun, that means we won't really chat until I retunr from my hols 26 August


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I will do


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No we will be expecting


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Keep us posted, I am starting on 225 of puregon...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just think big juicy eggs and drink plenty of water hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am sure they know what they are doing hun and you will be fine, did you tell them you will need more drugs next week?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh right do you have a scan Monday?  Maybe they will see what happens then and they might leave you drug free for a bit


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes they like to monitor hun, lots of scans with dilocams hey. Come on hun      any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am going swimming tomorrow with my Brother and Nephew cause his Wife is on a Hen weekend (which I was supposed to go on to Spain) so my brother wants me to help with Owen who is 12months old, so I am really looking forward to that, besides that not sure need to find a wedding outfit for a wedding on 26th july which I will now be going too.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie... So are you not going to be here for a while after today hun??

Lou.. Fab news about you can start stimming.... Good luck.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

    I'm back   Cannot sleep there's no point in just lying there! I have been really naughty and just gone to the shop and got myself a can of coke and a twix! I cannot tell you how good the coke was i have been off it for over 3 weeks, Maybe that is contributing to the headache's? My head is numb at this minute as i have been sitting with a ice in a teatowell on my head


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole don't worry you deserve the sugar buzz LOL I bet the lack of caffeine is affecting you hun, mmm twix that sounds nice

Natalie - hope your ok hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - Maybe you can spend a day trying to fix your PC?.....

Lou - Is there a reason why you cannot start stimms now?

Nat - Hope you are ok.

I'm dreading DP coming back tonight...... as its his night to have his kids... I might go to my mums... It's just such a treck  

Hello to everyone else...x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> can someone please sort my bubbles out??


Done x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

watn1 said:


> Katie - Maybe you can spend a day trying to fix your PC?.....
> 
> Lou - Is there a reason why you cannot start stimms now?
> 
> ...


I can't start stimms yet as they have no theatre space until 30th July except for emergency which is why I have had all my dates today and booked all my scans etc


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah i see... Thats the reason i am DR-ing so long because the clinic are short staffed with holidays etc...

My aunt goes out for her consult at the Czech Rep on the 23rd... I'm very excited for her


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

You have got to text me and let me know whats happening Katie!! What are we going to do without you!!! 

Lou.. I am ok... Been better, but I know it gets better in time.

I am just waiting for AF to arrive now.... I wish she would so I can move on.  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I know I just hope the drugs will work and thats why I am having scans every other day i guess, I am trying to not think too much about it just glad to have some dates etc now.

Nicole - how exciting for your Aunt

Natalie - give yourself time hun, hope the witch shows up soon for you and isn't too nasty


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

how long does AF take Nat after a failed cycle? I thought it was right away? (obviously not)


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

My baseline is at 7:30 in the morning   Clinic said they like to get all their scans stimms etc finised my 8:30am which is a good thing as no waiting around... i am just so glad i live close. 

You know what... My head ache is going...    

Lou - Was reading in your diary that things that come out your mouth is not what your brain is telling you to speak... I keep doing that too   Crazy isn't it?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole yes very  

Katie KIP hun  

Have a fab weekend girls got to go


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Bye Lou,

I am going now, need a lay down... can feel AF arriving.  

Katie... Take care sweetie and good luck... Will be waiting for any news via text!     

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Chicas!

Just got in and soo very tired, as it didn't rain today I had to do a giant beach at an outdoor play event so I have moved 30 heavy bags of sand into a van, then out of the van onto tarpaulin, cut all the bags open and tipped 30 bags of sand out, played for 2 hours in the sand with lots of children (got annoyed at how many parent's do not pay any attention to there kids and let them wander off) then scooped sand back into 30 bags and reloaded them into the van and then off again! I will def need to be signed off for my 2WW!

Katie - your bubbles are back on a 7, someone must of added more after Nicole took them off! Although your not gonna read this so I'll text ya instead! x

Nicole - Hope you headaches dont get too much worse, are you allowed to use the 4head roll on stuff when doing tx, it could help?  I hope if you do stay at home tonight the demon teenager isn't as obnoxious to you as before! x

Lou - Glad your scan and bloods went well today and not long till starting stims then?  Testing on holiday is prob a really nice to do, you'll be doing lots to keep ya mind off thinking about the whole waiting thing too much and then you get to celebrate on a hot beach with a nice virgin cocktail in ya hand with all your friends around you! Enjoy swimming tomorrow, I've got my lovely nehpews 5th bday party on sunday so going to help my sis out with the 37 children she's invited  x

Veng - How was shopping today, get yourself anything nice? I love a good shop ! x

Nats -   So sorry you got that news yesterday, that was such bad timing hun - I hope AF turns up soon and isn't to bad for you! x  

Viks and Nicks  ( oh that ryhmed!) Hey girls hope your both ok x 

Hope your all get to enjoy your weekend, Take care all x x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

it was me who put yours and Katie's numbers to 7 
i went shopping with my mum and 2 daughter and i got nothing but i did get my daughter high school musical top and bottoms and knickers she loves troy and my oldest got some jeans and a top ,we did have a lovely time
.hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Veng - we must of both done bubbles  Thanks for mine! Your such a proper mummy not buying yourself anything and getting  the girls all kitted out, my friend does the same when we go shopping for her and she'll end up buying for the kids instead , I guess i've got it all to come  x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls  how are we all, I can see its going to be lonely without Katie


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning lou 
how was your weekend


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Veng, glad your here this morning I was beginning to feel like a right loner.  I had a fab weekend Saturday went swimming with my Nephew and my Brother it was great really enjoyed it, then yesterday went shopping for an outfit for a friends wedding on 26th July, I was holding off buying anything in case I couldn't make it due to EC etc but now it isn't until 30th I can go which I am really pleased about     How about you hun, what did you get up to?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thats nice the wedding might help keep your mind busy  
my parents and the girls over night so DH and i went to see handcock which was good  then when they dropped them off sat we all had Chinese take away  
DH as just told me tho he was due to go to germany for training in August know it Oct which i am hoping to EC ET in Oct   he does not seem stressed about it he said they can freeze his sperm if he can not make it   i hope it does not come to that i want he there i hate the airforce at times


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear Veng I hope it doesnt come to that, could you not start a month earlier to ensure he is here?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

i would love too but why we are waiting till sept oct was cos he leaves for 6 mths and comes back in july  i hate his job i hate the air force   i guess we could push it back a mth but i dont want to do that i guess we just have to wait and hope to get a match then hope he gets back?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Such added stress, I thought my DH would be working away but turns out the job fell through but can imagine how stressed it is making you hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Ladies... I've just got out of bed  I still feel really rough! My headache still has not gone so that is 4 days of a constant pain! I don't think i can take anymore.......   I've got to be in Northampton at 2pm and i really cannot be 

Lou - Its great that you can now make your friends wedding... I love weddings and not got one this year 

Veng -  That Hubby may not be around for EC/ET. Try not to think so much about it it's just extra stress that you can do without for the time being. I can imagine how much you hate the force at times i don't honestly know how you do it... I hate it when DP goes on business trips for 2-3 days 

Nat - Hope your well hun.

Hayley - God hun you do sound like you had a busy day on friday, Moving all that sand around!!! I hope you are having a better day today... Still no word from the clinic?

Vikki - Any sign of AF?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Nicole, sorry your still feeling pants, have you been drinking lots of water, did you feel any better after your coke fix on Friday?  How is AF now has she slowed up?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

oh dear nicole maybe you should think about seeing the doctors about your head ache 4 days is a long time


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies!

No Katie 

Lou... Hows things?? Sounds like you have fun the weekend.... Counting down the days to stimming! 

Veng... Oh hun, why isnt life straight forward??   



watn1 said:


> how long does AF take Nat after a failed cycle? I thought it was right away? (obviously not)


Nicole... AF is strange when doing IVF... It depends how much progestron you are on and how you body reacts to it... I was taking 800mg of cyclogest a day and a 8% progestron gel.. So that ALOT of progestron... Most clinic's give you 1 400mg progeston a day, as when you are pregnant you produce progestron that surports the lining of the uterus. On my last cycle I tested on the Thursday and AF arrived on the Sunday morning.... But that was after stopping the progestron on the wednesday night. This time I tested on a thursday (again) and AF arrived Saturday... So for me the progestron does the trick of keeping my lining in tact, I am luck in that way as some ladies bleed well before test day. But unfortunatly my embies never implant. 
I noticed you are getting bad headaches.. I had that hun, unfortunatly all you can do is take paracetamol, and drink plenty of water... I know it doesnt help but it does mean that it is working... 

AF arrived on Saturday morning ladies... And I have to say its terrible!!! Sorry TMI, but I am so heavy, its not good at all... I was losing so much blood yesterday that I could get up, Managed to get to the bathroom and had a bath as the pain was relentless... Got out and felt sick and sat by the loo for a hour... Dh was so worried he wanted to take me to the hospital.. But I said no, as I knew AF would be bad. AF doesnt show any sign of stopping at the mo...  Which isnt good, I hate AF at the best of times, let alone after a fail IVF!

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Natalie i hope it eases off soon


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Lou - AF completly stopped on Saturday which was really ramdom is didn't like slow down to a normal AF it just completely stopped! Great news for me but was rather strange! 2 days till stimming! Woo Hoo

Veng - i called my doctors a short while back and managed to talk to her over the phone she told me she didn't want to give me anything incase it interferred with tx so to call the clinic, So i did that and they have asked me to go in to be checked over, Head Ache are normal as she said but maybe not a constant one. I am just waiting for DP to come and pick me up because i don't think its wise to drive. I have not been out all weekend just been sitting in my bedroom as it's the darkest room... Managed to watch half of BB last night but thats all  

What time was Katie in today?... Hope she has had some good news.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie sending you lots of    so sorry Af is being cruel to you.  I am fine thanks hun and can't wait to start stimms

Nicole - funny old AF for you then hun, yes not long now hun, be careful today hun    Not sure what time Katie was in hope she has good news


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - I missed your post for some reason    I am sorry AF is so bad.  I bet it is horrible my one just gone was bad enough!      How are you feeling general wise? Is DH ok too?


DP just arrived... Will come back on and let you know how i get on.x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Update from Katie - she is waiting for bloods and has to ring at 1.30pm, but if they are ok she may be having EC on Wednesday


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Girls

Please may I join you - I am due to start DR on 16th July (eeek  ) and I am also egg sharing.. 

Michelle
x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Michelle and welcome hun, I start my stimms on 16th xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome Michelle!!! I have just finished my first ES cycle.... Good luck with yours hun!

Natalie xxx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Leicesterlou and Skybreeze,

thanks for welcome message. 

Leicesterlou - will you and I be injecting together so to speak then ? 

Skybreeze -  will you be doing another round of ES ? How did you find it ? 

Michelle
x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Michelle I am already injecting my suprecur in the mornings 8am everyday since 24th June, I will be starting my puregon 16th July after 6.30pm in the evening, are you doing morning or evening?


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Ah right, I am going to be doing morning, its best for DP as he sometimes works late and I dont think i can inject myself - too scared !!

So the time is nearly here for you for EC and ET - are you excited ?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless are you not having an autoinjector pen?  That is what I have had for my suprecr jabs.  I am getting excited I will actually be on holiday for my official test date so quite scary


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

hey Michelle

Yes I will be egg sharing again, But we have desides to wait until next year to try again... It was our second cycle of treatment so we need a break. I found egg sharing a bit stressfull at times... My first cycle was private so didnt have to think about the other person.. The reason for it being so stressfull is that I didnt respond to the drugs very well in the beginning... Even though I was on a higher does to my first cycle. So I had to make the disision to donate all my eggs or keep them myself... I said I would donate if I have less then 8 eggs... But they put me on 450iu of Menopur...   And it did the trick.... I got 15 eggs... I was so happy thet I managed to get that many! 

IS this you first treatment??

Natalie xxx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the Pen to inject my Purgeon with but my suprefact I have to do with normal syringes I received all my medication on Friday and nearly died at what came in the pack, and especially when I saw some big long needles - I'm glad they are drawing up needles but there were more which i have to have later on down the line so i am defo not looking forward to those. 

At least you will be on holiday - it will take your mind off things, I dont know how I'm going to manage that 2ww as I cant stop thinking about things to start with - dont know whether to take the time off work or to go in - not decided yet. 

Where you going on your jolly hollys ?


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Natalie,

Yes this is my first treatment - cant believe the time is here - it seems so surreal. Still cant get my head around it. 

Will you be going private for your next cycle ? At least it took that decision away from you and you got 15, how many fertilised if you dont mind me asking ? 

Where are you having your treatment at ? Im at the LWC in Darlington (near Durham). 

Michelle x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Michelle I am off to Bulgaria we only booked it as we thought we would have finished this IVF lark by now nut nothng ever goes to plan.  My consultant is going to sign me off for my 2ww although one week will only be used as going on  but I might have a few days off before hand to do all the packing etc ready


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Well I hope you have a fantastic holiday. Keep us posted with your treatment.
Michelle
x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Michelle... All our cycles have been done in a private clinic... We are at the BMI Chaucer hospital. Its in Kent. Out of my 15 eggs I kept 8 (I donated 7) Out of the 8 eggs 6 were mature enough for ICSI so they were injected... And 5 fertilised.. All 5 divided but unfortunatly the 3 we didnt use couldnt be frozen. I was and still am over the moon with the fertilisation rate! 

So have you got any ttc problems??


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girlies how everyone 
me im still waiting for blasted AF to turn up 2 days late as usual!!! 
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Vikki, how annoying!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Af dance for you Vikki


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

Natalie its really getting on my nerves now cos i know its lingering but when i dont know an like today im wearing white trousers so knowing my luck!!
hows you anyway   Natalie ?x
Lou whens EC?? thanks hun x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

EC will be 30th July and so will be testing on  in Bulgaria


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

Lou that sounds good testing on hols good luck to you hun hope it all works an we can finally get a EGGSHARE bump!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Vikki, with your white trousers, she has to arrive now!! Normally works for me... I hope she gets a move on ASAP! I hate it when you have to wait. I am ok, AF is terrible at the moment... But that comes with a failed cycle... Just looking forward to having so fun now... I havent had a drink since April! I wont dare drink at the moment, as 1 glass of vino and I will be asleep! lol!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki lets hope so   

Natalie - so are you planning a night out soon then?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

At the moment no Lou, I have no money!! lol! I only got sat sick pay... a mear £75 a week!!   But we are going camping (yes camping) not this week end the one after with loads of friends in Oxford... I have 6 bottle of wine already and waiting.... We are there for 3 nights, I am going to be so drunk!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nat my AF was bad after failed cycle bad clots sorry tmi lol 
least your looking at the good things in life an me having a drink was a god send but to be honest cant really drink now really put me off the feeling it gave me so i`ll stick to me tea lol
advice if i book a holiday for next yr , an obviously not pg yet what do i do if by next yr i got a baby or two would i have to rebook?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I think Vikki that when your twins are born      You should be able to add them to your room.. As in they can put in a cot for you... When you book Ask the travel agent.... They can tell you for sure.. I cant see it being a huge problem! 

I am not a huge drinker, but the time calls for it I think.. But until then it tea all the way! lol!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Michelle, Welcome hun. Is this your first round of treatment?

Lou - Great news about Katie..  

Well my treatment has been stopped. I was assessed blood Pressure/Heart Rate etc taken.. They were all up in the air and the Doc said it is a lot worse then a head ache, which probably would of lead to hospitalizion on a drip if i'd of carried on.. i am severly dehydrated however i have been drinking a rediculas mount of water.

I am peed off to say the least!!! What a waste of 2 bloody weeks!!!

Vikki - Hope that blinking AF arrives soon! Looks like we are both in the same position now... Waiting AF


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

God I just typed a long post   

Natalie - lets hope we get lots of  that weekend then, I love the fact you have your wine ready for the camping, you will have a fab time I love camping

Vikki - I am sure you will be fine with your twins    but just double check

Nicole - Oh no so sorry hun but your health is so much more important, did they have any idea why you had this reaction, you don't have any health conditions do you


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Nicole you poor poor thing!    You take care hun, have you spoken about what your going to do now hun?? A short protocol would be a good idea.

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ladies,

    No not got any health connections i've never had a headache before in my life, Sure the little cloudy ones when AF has arrived but thats all. Because i have had it for so long there is a ver high chance my blood has started clotting causing the pain! 

I have to wait for AF and then start on S/P... When will my AF come now though? & when do you start stimms in the cycle? i was sooo annoyed i didn't even ask! You'd of thought they'd of scanned me to see how far i'd progressed i was just told i'd have to DR for another 2 weeks and they were not prepaired to let me carry on for that long!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh nicole hun im so sorry to here that so close but yet too far big hug to you hun    
Nat thats good then about the holiday cos going to book in 2 wks for next yr- love the way you an lou sed twins lol i hope so i never really wanted twins but now i do so much more 
vikx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole, I bet it was a right shock honey, ring the clinic and find out the answers to your questions x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole.... I am so glad they have stopped you on the DR drugs... How frightening....  I am not sure about when AF will arrive hun... Because you have been 'switched off' I would say that AF would be to long, as your hormones will be all over the place once you stop injecting. I have heard of clinics giving you a tablet to induce AF...

*Info about Short protocol*
The short protocol generally matches in with your normal cycle and is therefore over a timescale of approximately 4 weeks (rather than the long protocol of 6 weeks). The short protocol is usually used when a woman has not produced that many eggs under the long protocol or where the woman is a bit older than average.

The main difference between the short protocol and the long protocol is that unlike in the long protocol where there are 2 distinct stages - down regulating and stimulating, in the short protocol you go straight to the stimulating stage. What usually happens is that on day 3 of your cycle you go to the clinic for a scan and/or blood test to make sure that your womb lining has thinned out after your last period. Assuming that it has you then start the stimulation injections described above and at the same time start to take the down regulating nasal spray or injection. You will then be asked to return to the clinic after a few days and thereafter will have regular scans and blood tests (daily, every 2 days or every 3 days depending on your clinic) until the clinic decide you are ready for egg collection.

Once the clinic has made that decision the process is exactly the same as under a long protocol as described above (i.e. profasi injection, egg collection, embyro transfer and the dreaded 2ww).

The advantages of the short protocol are that there are fewer drugs to take as you miss out the initial down regulating stage, which is part of the long protocol, and as a result it is also a faster treatment cycle. Most women who have not had a very good response under the long protocol find that they produce more eggs under the short protocol but this is not always the case.

HTH xxx

PS.. Instead of giving you DR drugs they give you another drug to stop you ovulating... Cant remember its name.. But will find it!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

ladies im off now betta do the washing b4 i got to go school you all take care xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Take care Vikki, next time you on I hope its with news about AF arriving!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicole  your health is very important tho 
hi Michelle 
hi Vikki 
wow i go away to do some cleaning and i miss all the chatting


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Nat, So i will still take the Bureslin aswell as the stimming drug?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Veng - Nothing's ever straight forward hey?

The doctor seems to think this will only delay me by a week or 2   & that my period will come (around) the same time as it normall should this cycle depending on how well i have shut down now. My insides feel 'closed' so i think i was pretty much there so i am sure it would take a bit longer for it to come! But i am sure they know what they are doing but it's just such a kick in the teeth.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

No because you had a bad reaction to the buserelin, they will give you something else to stop you ovulating... I will try and find the info about the other drug... For the life of me I cant remember it!!!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicole had they said how the recipient was with waiting? 
what would we do with out Nat your are so lovely and full of info


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Veng - No they didn't as they made the decision while i was there to stop the treatment.. I might email the E/S Co-ordinator later and see but that will be the next problem no doubt.. Hopefully it will only be delayed by a week or 2.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... Its called Cetroride....... http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000493.html This expalins about it hun.

/links


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Your a fountain of knowledge nat   Thank hun. Think i might post on peer support and see if i can get any replies from anyone who it may of happened to but i'll prob get told to use the search function


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

So Nicole have you just got to call when AF arrives now??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes Nat,
            AF arrived 10th July & i was due to start stimming on 25th July EC around the 8th Aug

Now, If my next AF comes on time in 28 days which will be 6th Aug then i will start Stimming on Day 2 for 10-14 days meaning EC will be around 21st Aug. Presuming of course it does come... I have read on here ladies waiing 60+ days for AF


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah poor you Nicole, I am sure like Nat said the clinic could give you something to bring it on if it was too long especially if they have the recipient waiting for you hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope so lou - As her cancelling will be another nightmare   never mind. It's only a few weeks (i hope) I'd prefer a June baby anyway


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I honestly can see her pulling out, she more then likely been waiting years for a chance! If it does go more then 2 weeks, then chase the clinic to get them to give you something to bring on AF.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

i will do Nat - Just going to try and enjoy not jabbing every night for a few weeks. was kinda enjoying it though) Never mind! I have just had a well deserved can of coke! & now i am off to bed for a bit.. 

Thanks All.

P.s Katie is stimming untill Wednesday now.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole you take care hun, go and rest now xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Take care Nicole...  

So is Katie EC on Friday now if she is stimming until Wednesday?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes Nat, she is not very happy as she thought it would be Wednesday


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

How annoying for her!!! Oh well, Friday it is... Right I better go, not got dress today after my bath after work!!   naughty!

Take care everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thats so nice to sit and chill in pj's, enjoy your evening Natalie


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening all!

Nicole - aww hunny, so sorry your tx got stopped   but high blood pressure is serious so it's prob for the best - thankfully you were sensible enough to ring about your constant headache! With any luck you will get AF soon and be able to start again very quickly! More   and enjoy your coke fix while you can! x 

Michelle - Hello and welcome   x

Lou - Only 2 more sleeps till you start stimming - woo hoo! Sounds like you enjoyed your weekend with you nephew, I helped at my DN bday party then ahd to go bridesmaid dress shopping yesterday - was bloody knackerd when I got in, needed a little sleep before dinner ! x

Veng -   for you hun, nothing ever runs smoothly with this tx lark does it?  I can't imagine the added pressure of knowing DP could be called away at any point - hope it all works out how you want it too! x

Nat - You dressed yet ? Hope AF is easing up a bit for you so what do you do for a job hun? x

Vikki - Are your trousers still white ?

Well still no news for my tx  still waiting for a recipient and therefore a start date (and AF is due on Thursday!!)

Hayley x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,
I have been kindly invited by Veng to come and join all you eggsharers. I did post a couple of times a fews months ago but nothing since, so I hope you don't mind me joining you?? 

I am eggsharing and on day 3 of D/R and my scan is booked for next Thursday 24th July. Its going ok so far, but I have felt hot flushy yesterday and today I feel pretty low, I didn't expect to get any side effects this early   Maybe its in my imagination though!!   

I am looking forward to catching up with you all and sharing experiences.

Love LLxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

LL welcome hun xx
to be honest when i was d-regging i got a lot of hot flushes an mood swings but your pull through hun just remember its all for a good cause hun x
vikxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for your welcome and encouragement Vikki   I keep reminding myself what its all for and it will be worth it in the end  
How far off your next AF/tx are you?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

well LL im just waiting for my AF to arrive which is a couple of days late an as soon as she does then 
i can start the BCP , but its always the way you want it to come an nothing if you didnt then it shows when your least expecting it !!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

LittleLamb - Welcome to the mad house   Hope you are ok, Is this your first treatment cycle? I think everyone has different side effect some people are lucky enough not to get any and unlucky to get too much (like me   )  I did start to feel different within a couple of days to be honest no flushes but constantly hot and had a dull head ache from probably day 5ish. It's all normal so try not to worry and relax.. hard i know as it's such an emotional time and you will find all weird hormones and emotions taking over.

Well after those painkillers i was given and a hour sleep i feel better my head has subsided a little and i feel like i could have some food so all in all good  

Vikki - Are you starting DR on day 1 this time then?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Just typical of the old witch isn't it Vikki, fingers crossed she turns up asap  

Hi Watn1, Yes I am a first timer so I will probably dwell on ever tiny niggle and pain, but it will hopefully be all worth it   Where are you up to? Sorry you have been having a rough time


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

nicole no im taking the pill on day 2 of my af then havent a clue when i start dregging x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome LittleLamb  - can't comment on the side affect - im awaiting (impatiently) to start my first lot of tx!

Hey Nic - Glad to hear your feeling a little better hun - good old 'sleep and food' (my two favourite things ) well along with vodka, shopping, chocolate, gigs.....


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

lol Hayley... All my fav things too.... Vodka, lemonade & Blackcurrent Yum...   Actually i can have 1 now & i think when this head ache has gone fully i will be.

LittleLamb - It's normal to dwell over every niggle.. I think we all do i don't think it changes no matter hw many treatments we have to go through. I now have to wait for my Period and then just do the stimming part meaning i miss out the Down Regging completly hopefully it won't be too long away (within the next 4 weeks) But then my whole treatment cycle will be over within 2(ish) weeks. That will be nice


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

My fav is vodka, soda and 'a little bit' of lime cordial or Raspberry vodka and lemonade! 
You should get all your girls back out this weekend and give yourself a whacking great hangover ........ allthough I suppose another head ache is the last thing you want at the moment  x x x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Watn1 is it ok to call you Nicole? That sound good 2 weeks tx shouldn't be long then  

Make mine a Southern comfort & coke or a vodka & coke


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi LL i am glad you came over for a chat  
Hayley i hope you hear something soon and get a match  
Nicole i am glad you feel better having a head ache for over 4 days is no good  
hi Vikki heres a AF dance for you


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Littlelambxx said:


> Watn1 is it ok to call you Nicole? That sound good 2 weeks tx shouldn't be long then
> 
> Make mine a Southern comfort & coke or a vodka & coke


Yes of course it's fine to call me Nicole 

Yuuummm... I like Southern Comfort too but with Lemonade & Lime (soooo refreshing)

Hi Veng - Thanks Hun.x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149289.0


----------

